# Thắt lưng thật giả luôn là mối quan tâm của mọi người



## avocado (22/10/21)

Thắt lưng thật giả luôn là mối quan tâm của mọi người Ví da, dây nịt, giày dép là những phụ kiện hầu như ai cũng có, nhưng bạn có chắc chắn rằng sản phẩm bạn đang dùng được làm từ bìa da menu nhà hàng da tự nhiên (da thật) không? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Đặc điểm của da thật 1. Da lợn: Lỗ chân lông hiện ra trên bề mặt tròn và thô, hơi nghiêng, cứ ba lỗ chụm lại với nhau. Trên báo giá quyển menu bìa da mặt thấy khá nhiều những hình tam giác nhỏ, sờ tay vào thấy cứng, phẳng,rắn, thường dùng để làm giày dép da, vali và túi. 2. Dabò/ trâu: Da bò, lỗ chân lông có hình tròn, thẳng, không khít lại với nhau và phân bố đều. Còn da trâu thì lỗ chân lông to hơn, số lỗ ít hơn, mềm nhão hơn da bò, trông không được mịn và đẹp như da bò. Hai loại này thường được dùng làm giày, dép da. 3. Da ngựa: Lỗ chân lông có hình bầu dục, không rõ ràng, to hơn lỗ chân lông của da bò, sắpxếp có quy tắc, trên mặt xốp mềm, tối màu. Dùng để làm vali, túi. 4. Da dê (sơn dương): Trên mặt da có những đường vân hình vòng cung mà trên đó có 2-4 lỗ chân lông to, xung quanh có những lỗ nhỏ. Mặt da trông mịn, thớ chặt, sờ vào thấydẻo. Thường dùng dể làm bao tay, túi xách, đồ mặc đi săn. 5. Da cừu: Mỏng, mềm, lỗ chân lông nhỏ li ti và có hình bầu dục, cứ mấy lỗ kết hợp với nhau thành hàng dài, phân bố đều khắp. Thường dùng làm túi xách. 6. Da cá sấu: khác hẵn với những loại da trên, da cá sấu gò ghề, bề mặt da có cấu tạo không đồng nhất, mỗi phần da có một cấu trúc riền biệt, đây chính là \“giá trị vàng \“của da cá sấu. Đặc điểm của da giả – Da giả hay da nhân tạo có 2 loại phổ biến hiện nay đó là: Simili và PU. Simili:là chất liệu giả da giá rẻ, cứng, được phủ một lớp polyeste trên bề mặt nên rất bóng, thường được may làm hàng chợ. Nên chỉ cần nhìn và sờ qua là bạn có thể nhận ra được chúng. PU:là chất liệu giả gia cao cấp, mềm mại và nếu không kiểm tra kỹ thì nhiều người sẽ bị nhầm chúng với da thật. Tuy nhiên, bản chất PU vẫn là dạng hợp chất tổng hợp nhân tạo nên có thể bong tróc theo thời gian. Da PU rất dẻo nên khi cầm kéo bạn sẽ có cảm giác hơi giản ra gần giống như kéo thun, da PU là một loại da tổng hợp tương đối tốt (bền hơn nhiều so với simili). Ngày nay nó được sử dụng để làm các sản phẩm thời trang thay da, các sản phẩm làm từ da PU đẹp và có giá thành chỉ bằng một nữa so với da thật Cách nhận biết dây lưng da thật, giả Chất liệu giả da thông thường có hai loại chính: simili và PU. Với simili, bạn có thể dễ dàng nhận biết bởi chất liệu này giá rẻ, cứng, được phủ một lớp polyeste trên bề mặt nên rất bóng, thường được may làm hàng chợ. Riêng PU thì dễ gây nhầm lẫn hơn, bởi đây là chất liệu giả da cao cấp, mềm mại gần giống da thật. Tuy nhiên, bản chất PU vẫn là dạng hợp chất tổng hợp nhân tạo nên có thể bong tróc theo thời gian. 1- Cách nhận biết dây lưng da thật – giả qua mùi da thật có mùi ngai ngái,còn da giả thì có mùi ni lông hoặc có mùi của chất hóa học (giống mùi nhựa hoặc mùi sơn, xăng thơm). Khi hơ lửa sản phẩm da: Nếu là da thật miếng da bị cháy xém và có mùi khét của hợp chất hữu cơ (mùi giống thịt nướng ), còn giả da thì vón cục có mùi khét giống như đốt túi nilon. 2- Cách nhận biết dây lưng da thật – giả bằng cách làm ướt sản phẩm: Nhỏ một vài giọt nước lên bề mặt da. Nếu là da thật thì sau một vài phút, bạn sẽ thấy vệt nước lan rộng ra, thấm vào da vì da thật luôn hấp thu độ ẩm. Còn simili sẽ không thấm nước. 3- Quan sát bằng mắt để cách nhận biết dây lưng da thật Bề mặt da thật hơi ráp, có các đường vân của da rất tự nhiên hoặc có những vết lồi lõm, tùy theo kỹ thuật thuộc và gia công mà bề mặt da sẽ có độ phẳng, mềm… tuy nhiên vẫn còn để lại dấu vết gồ ghề tương đối. Trên bề mặt da thật, nhìn kỹ sẽ có những lỗ chân lông nhỏ, có thể nhìn thấy bằng kính lúp thông thường, không có vết nứt hay vết rạn. Bề mặt chất liệu gia dả thường sẽ láng, trơn tru và bằng phẳng do được sản xuất công nghiệp và phủ nhựa. 4- Ấn lên bề mặt da Dùng ngón cái và ấn mạnh lên bề mặt sản phẩm, nếu là da thật, sẽ để lại vết lõm xung quanh ngón tay cái của bạn. Tuy nhiên, khi bạn bỏ tay ra, vết lõm sẽ mất đi chứng tỏ độ đàn hồi của bề mặt da thật. Còn với da giả, các loại da tổng hợp sẽ không thể có được độ đàn hồi này. Bạn có thể dùng đầu ngón tay tỳ mạnh lên da rồi kéo một đường và cảm nhận, nếu da giả thì kéo tay rất nhẹ nhàng còn da thật do có độ đàn hồi và ma sát cao nên nên đầu ngón tay khó di chuyển hơn. 5- Cách nhận biết dây lưng da thật – giả qua màu sắc Màu của da giả luôn tươi sáng và có nhiều màu sắc đa dạng, còn màu da thật thì tối màu sắc tự nhiên hơn. 6- Về tổng quan Nếu là chất liệu giả da, bạn sẽ cảm nhận được độ trơn láng nổi cộm của lớp nhựa được tạo bởi các chất liệu tổng hợp. Điều này sẽ rõ ràng hơn khi bạn chạm bề mặt này vào mùa đông, bạn sẽ cảm thấy lạnh. Còn da thật thì bạn sẽ cảm nhận được độ mềm và mịn màng bất cứ lúc nào bạn chạm vào. Hơn nữa, da thật không bao giờ cho cảm giác mát lạnh ngay cả trong mùa đông. Da thật khi chưa thành phẩm thường có kích thước nhỏ và có hình dáng theo hình dáng của loài động vật cho ra loại da đó, thường loằn ngoằn và không vuông vức, da giả thường có kích thước tấm da rất lớn và vuông vức. Mặt trong của da thật hầu như để trần, còn da giả thì có miếng lót, có lớp giấy bìa định hình. các sản phẩm giả da thường được lót vải hoặc dạng chỉ đan xen nhau được ép mặt sau của da 7- Cách nhận biết dây lưng da thật – giả sau một thời gian sử dụng Da thật để một thời gian, màu sẽ bớt đi độ tươi, hơi xỉn. Khi đó, bạn lau sạch và giá sổ tay bìa da thoa lên một ít kem dưỡng da hoặc xi không màu thì bề mặt sản phẩm da thật sẽ tươi màu và mềm mại ngay. Da giả ít thay đổi màu sắc hoặc ko bị tác động nhiều bởi các loại xi hay kem dưỡng da . Các sản phẩm da thật nhất là túi xách da bò lúc mới thì cứng, nhưng càng dùng càng mềm. Ví da giả thì sẽ rất nhanh bị khô, rạn nứt.


----------

